# Best Setup For 16Mm/5,3G Marbles?



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

What bands (width, taper, length, single, double or triple triplelayer?) would you guys recommend to achieve high speed when shooting 16mm marbles?

Weight of the marbles is around 5,3 g. I usually anchor below my cheekbone, which results in a draw length of 85 cm/ 33 1/2 inch. The band shouldn't be too shortlived, 200 - 300 shots should be possible. TheraBand Silver would be preferred as I already have a length of it lying around. I usually do target shooting, but I am a pretty big guy and can handle a decent draw weight. I currently shoot quadruple red TheraTubes, 18cm long.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

High speed marbles is a dangerous idea. Marbles can shatter and ricochet. If you want speed, please switch to steel or lead. Your 4 strand TB Red tubes are much too strong for 5.3 gram ammo, and too slow for speeds much over 200 fps. I shoot .44 lead (8 grams) with 2 strand TB Red.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I guess I'll try out one strand Theraband Silver then ... maybe a a 3cm to 2cm taper?

You are right about the quadruple tubes being too strong, especially as I am using them with a Chinese stainless steel slingshot with one of those skinny tube frames wrapped with paracord. The setup is quite uncomfortable and difficult to shoot. The pouches I am using are too small and stiff, too ... that's what you get when ordering stuff before doing your research. Ah well, live and learn.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

try using joerg spraves band calculators as he has a setting for steel balls, lead balls and marbles.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Data is a bit off, though ... my marbles weigh 5,3g ( I weighed ten, 53g) at 16mm diameter, his calculator lists only 4,7g for that size. Plus, his calculator is only for Theraband Gold, I use silver (might switch to Gold when my current 1,5m are used up, bandlife sucks).

I have recently put single strand 3-2cm taper TB Silver on my SS, that seems to work quite decently. Good speed, easy draw, no torn bands so far.


----------

